# Lily and Loki - The Disastrous Duo



## Watermelons (Apr 26, 2011)

Lily - Female - Home April 15th






Loki - Male - Home April 17th





Brother and Sister, born March 2nd 2011

Share the house with:
3 Dogs
4 Cats
6 Birds (3 parrots)
2 Bearded Dragons
5 Boa Constrictors
1 Rat
Fish






Introduced them to Tikis old cage when i brought them home, let them go wherever on the shavings so they could choose their litter corner, stuck in a litter pan and ofcoarse 1 bun decides they dont want to pee in that corner anymore.... great.

So Sunday I decided it was time to build their cube cage and ditch the mess with the shavings. Had to pop in a second litter corner for whoever refused to pee in the big pan. Were still 50/50 on the poop.
Dont quite have the room to do a 2 level until i can get somewhere to store the bird food and move the shelf above the bunnys up a bit higher. 
But I do have plenty enough pannels to build a 2 story with an x-pen outside for their days in the sun.

I suck at folding the towel so it fits perfectly, and if theres extra it kind of goes up the wall of their cage... and then they make a mess of it so I try and clothes pin it to the cage.... and well thats right bunnys will chew wood... Time to hunt for more plastic clothes pins... grr

Oo and since their 8 weeks tomorrow, my little man is starting to grow in his manhood, their itty bitty and no more then a little bump on his bum but were counting down the days until I can get them cut off! They will both be done at the same time, hopefully we can get some pics of the surgery.




















If I pretend im busy will you go away? - Loki





Shhh I'm hiding - Lily


----------



## itoshiixhito (Apr 26, 2011)

What a beautiful pair ^_^


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 26, 2011)

Very cute. We used to have our own zoo too, but we're down to 6 rabbits, one bird, and two dogs. At one time we had 3 Tarantulas, 2 snakes, 2 Alligator Lizards, 6 birds, two Iguanas, 2 cats, 3 dogs, and a Tortoise.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a Loaky. Spelled differant.


----------



## jujub793 (Apr 26, 2011)

wow you have alot of pets!the most i have ever had at one time are 2 cats two ferrets and two albino frogs and a hermit crab. now we are down to one cat, two rabbits and two turtles.


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 28, 2011)

They are so cute ! I love the " together" pic.  ahhh that pic warms my day. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 28, 2011)

Super cute pair!


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Everyone.
And its always nice knowing we're not the only family out there with more then a house full of different critters.

Anyone know where I can find these balls for cheap in bulk? Or even a whole bin of them... I found the small cat ball sized ones in bulk at a local store 99 cents each or this larger then tennis ball sized one at petsmart for 1.99 or something 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10803177&lmdn=Price
Even if its a store in the states, We go down on occasion.
These 2 go ape for these latice balls, but I dont want to break my wallet getting them.


----------



## myLoki (Apr 28, 2011)

WHOA! Weird! My pair is Loki and Lily too! LOL!

t.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 29, 2011)

I also have a house full, it has changed since I started my blog. Currently we have: 3 rabbits, 2 cats, 2 turtles, 2 gerbils, 1 frog, 12 cherry red shrimp, 1 pacu, 4 fancy snails, lots of common snails, and lots of guppies!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 1, 2011)

Your bunny's are very cute and quite a zoo you have there.


----------



## Watermelons (May 18, 2011)

Since summers.... ALMOST... here, the little brats have been getting to go out into their pen when its nice and warm out.

I ran out of connectors to make a second level in the NIC part but I dont think they care. Their food/water hangs out in the nic half as well as protection from the elements. (all of which is not shown, blah blah blah, etc)

Boy do they love going out in that thing, seem to enjoy doing figure eights in there and soaring over the little "jump" where the door in the x-pen is where it connects to the NIC part.










munching on all that yummy grass





What... I didn't do anything this time!

And like that one, they always have one of their guard puppys out keeping an eye on them and keeping all other critters out of the yard.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 18, 2011)

Very cute :inlove:


----------



## Mariah (May 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness! So cute!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 21, 2011)

Yeah for guard puppies!


----------



## Watermelons (May 31, 2011)

ureSo these little turds are eating healthier then I am.
After suddenly going off their hay and pellets because their nothing more then picky brats, theyve started on regular salads. And have since started eating their pellets again since they now get their veggies. Need I say little turds again?






Cant seem to keep towels in the bottom of their cage without them ruining them, Think ive got a good 30 clothes pegs around the perimiter holding down the edge of the towels so they cant dig at the edge and chew the edges. TURDS.

Loki will be getting his little nuts whacked off. He keeps mounting Lily and to say the least, she is not pleased when he does that at all. Just gotta convince the vet to do it earlier then 6 months. (funny how she changed her mind and first said 4-5 and now says 6) *sigh* I know its nice to have family work at the vets, but in some ways (really not many at all) I miss working at one myself. Doesn't help I want them both done at the same time, I'm not worried about Loki, its more Lily because her spay would be more invasive. Hopefully they can both hurry up and Hit 1kg each and I think I'll be happy having them done at that weight.

They really seem to like Lilac flowers as a treat when they go outside too, mmmm... Wonder if bunnys would like cat nip...

*sigh*

Though their much better behaved then our 2 male dogs.... Anyone want a border collie?


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 2, 2011)

that looks pretty yummie


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 19, 2011)

Update?


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 19, 2011)

Allright,

Turdlets got fixed Friday, Surgery went great, they were both eating/drinking, peeing/pooping, right after!
Though Miss Turdlet is being a very fussy eater, she does NOT enjoy being seperated from her boyfriend/brother. I know it was early for their age, but with the way they were starting to act, both personality, and the need to hump each other.... No litters in this house please.... And no more Loki spraying everything in sight! ack!

Gotta figure out something other then towels to use in the bottom of their cage... the mess they make is driving me up the wall... I just want to go back to aspen, it would make life so much easier.

Their sharing a xxxxxxl jumbo dog cage split down the middle, taking up half the remaining room in our basement.... Lily thinks she can dig her way though the towels to get under the barrier to get to Loki. 




















Oh pleasssseee let me play with the bunny...





**** cat...





Helllooooo??





Oh I miss you!





Kiss kiss!

I haven't had a chance to check on the pictures from Lilys spay they took, if some are half decent I will upload those to a different topic for people to see!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 19, 2011)

Ahhh your babies are so sweet. 

Look at the way they are looking for each other and kiss each other.:big kiss::big kiss:.

I bet you can hardly wait till they are back together.
Look forward to more pictures and stories of your two Munchkins.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 2, 2011)

I use puppy training pads to contain messes, although they sometimes shred them. 

They look so sweet!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 2, 2011)

Sooooooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Mindy10 (Sep 12, 2011)

wow your little girl looks like the one im picking up in a few weeks. I will have to post a picture of her when I get her


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 12, 2011)

I've neglected to post pics of these 2 in awhile, they look so different now  They were going through an "ugly" phase while they were moulting and getting their adult coats in lol


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 12, 2011)

Awwww so cute. I wish i could have a lionhead. Stupid rabbit laws. =(


----------



## Mindy10 (Sep 12, 2011)

How old are they now? Where they just babies in the pictures. So when they get older do they lose all the fluffyness!!


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 12, 2011)

Depends on the lionhead, some do some dont. Their dad was a doubble mane lion head.... but their also a mutt. Mommy was a mini lop. They did loose a bit of their manes. They had some UGLY face moulting going on... Lily had a really ugly widdows peak and Loki had a perfecct curve going on... it was bad... I didnt want to photograph it lol


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish you would have taken pictures of them during molting! It's an important rite of passage  (And probably would have given me a couple of good giggles)

Plus Lily could never be ugly, that widows peak probably just highlighted her lovely ears and twitchy nose


----------



## Mindy10 (Sep 13, 2011)

ok maybe im stupid but I dont know how to put my rabbits water bottle on the cage. Does it go on the outside of inside. On the inside its so low to the bottom on the outside it wont stay on!!


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 13, 2011)

Haha nooooo way it was bad! But I will happily go take pictures of them now 

Mindy - Usually the water bottles go on the outside, and you want them high enough that your bunny has to tilt their head up slightly to drink from it.


----------



## Mindy10 (Sep 13, 2011)

ya I put it on the outside but it just doesnt site well. And it has a spring to go around it and it keeps flinging off!! I think I bought one thats to big!!


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 13, 2011)

Mindy - Im not sure what to say as I cant physically see your water bottle or cage, but you can try and use wire to tie it to the cage, or add a paper clip to the spring to add extra length to it. I use one with a spring like that for my Rat and have no problem, the spring it tight but on purpose. I suggest you create a topic of your own with photos of the issue so others can chime in and help 


Marisa - Theres some photos of bad hair donts in here for you.

All growed up
















See were lops too!










Whats this big black thing in my way?


----------



## Mindy10 (Sep 13, 2011)

They are still adorable bad hair day or not!!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 14, 2011)

Eep! I love the random tufts on their ears! I was right, it did make me giggle though it's not nearly as bad as you made it sound


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 14, 2011)

*MarisaAndToby wrote: *


> Eep! I love the random tufts on their ears! I was right, it did make me giggle though it's not nearly as bad as you made it sound


The widows peak was bad, lily still had a decent sized mane when that was happening. Her face got its short hair in and she had a nice long haired V on her forehead and it was just... too mullet-ish for my taste.
Loki's chops aren't nearly as bad but still funny looking.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 17, 2011)

Your buns are darling but I keep thinking of MyLoki's bunnies when I see the blog title  More pictures, please!


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 18, 2011)

So lately the weather here has turned to crap, our 2 weeks of actual summer is over and the showers from above have let loose and will be staying for the next 11.5 months.
Which means we need free time inside, we've never had free time inside....
They spent more time hiding and exploring today, I still need to bunny proof the area until I can let them out unsupervised.






Gimmie the ball...





OO your face tastes good















Oh look a box im not supposed to chew on!





Loki has figured out how to get in and out of the cage with no help,put the boxes there and tossed them both back in their cage, If they want free time, they can learn to get in and out on their own with the boxes.





Ended up going back to aspen since towels werent working, they seem to poop more in their box with the shavings then when they had the towels, honestly its much cleaner... the base is Ceramic tiles, and the sides to keep the shavings in is laminate flooring  its working for now.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 19, 2011)

Their random black stripes remind me of Toby's colouring 

Congrats on mod-dom! That's exciting. 

What's in the aquarium to the left in the one box picture? *curious*


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Marisa.

The tank you see in the corner would be where the Bearded Dragons live





I guess I get to try and finish bunny proofing that room today


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 21, 2011)

So i made a barrier so they couldnt sneak beside the beardies and get in behind the tv.
DIDN'T WORK!
There will be roast bunny for dinner if they do it again!

Chewed up a good 20ft length of cable, bit a video input cable in half, and munched on some power cords for the VCR and TV but those 2 were fixable...

No more free time for a good week!

So if you've ever wondered what the inside of your tv cable looks like...


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 21, 2011)

Ohhh boy... What naughty creatures! But how can you stay mad, they're adorable!


----------



## Mindy10 (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh no your scaring me!! Bunnies are more destructive than puppies. I have had puppies that where not that destructive!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 22, 2011)

Great pictures, they are so darn cute.


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 24, 2011)

Well set up some extra NIC pannels to prevent the turdlets from eating the fireplace or the tv or the sewing patters or anything else they shouldnt get their mucky little faces on.

They also got to meet some of the kittys today, face to face. Needless to say they have no fear of larger animals.


Play with me?






PUH LEAZE!





AHHH stop!





My tail!















Come here please










You followed me?





He was trying to kisses here





Then Loki pushed him over





Well that was mean...





He prefers the taste of Hay anyway....










Poor Crash tries to play with the bunnys and Loki is too rough for the poor guy! (Handicapped cat) But really they love their kitty and puppy! They even had poor Crash trapped on the brick by the fireplace, he went into the corner they hopped up and hes like Ohhh no how do i get down im stuck. and they wouldnt move! 

Turdlets


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 25, 2011)

What a cute picture.


----------



## Tessa (Sep 30, 2011)

Lily and Loki are an awesome tag team! So adorable!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 16, 2011)

LOVE this picture! Lily looks like she's saying, "Loki! That THING! It's coming over here!" and Loki says, "Don't worry, I see it. I'll protect you." Meanwhile Crash is saying, "What the heck ARE those things?"





:biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 16, 2011)

Haha its better then you think!
Loki goes to check out crash, crach tries to eat Loki's ears, Loki runs away, Crash goes "HOLEY CRAP ITS MOVING" and TRIES to chase after him and ends up smashing into something and falling over, Loki then comes back and charges after crash once hes stood up again in which case he just falls over... again. Its really quite fun to watch, and the entire time Lily just sits there, munching on her hay, tralalala. 

Crash actually is a handicapped cat so thats twice the fun right there


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Crash is probably trying figure out why those other cats have such long ears and short tails.


----------



## cocorabbit (Oct 20, 2011)

How did you come up with the name Loki?

same to the person who said their's name "Loaky"


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 1, 2011)

Sooo how are the two furballs doing?! I need my dusty bunny fix! Pictureeessss.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 3, 2011)

Lily has another Widows peak going.... shesh... looks like this will be a regular thing for her!

Their going for a little vacation this weekend.... Rue will have to post some pictures when they meet Gus


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 3, 2011)

Well.... she'd better take and post a LOT of pictures. OR ELSE. :nasty:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 5, 2011)

Pictures are posted! 

You can find them on Gus's blog: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_post.php?post_id=896316

Rue


----------



## Deliciosa (Nov 9, 2011)

omg, it looks like they've gotten so much bigger. Grown up buns.


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

How come I haven't seen your blog for so long? Perhaps too much work until xmas..? Your bunnies are way too cute, I'm melting!!! Don't you want to hug and kiss them all day long? Not that your doggie and kitty are less cute, but the bunnies really look like superstar bunnies.. I like how all your pets seem to get along well! And the pics of the cables.. what rabbit owner hasn't passed through that? LOL hopefully you've found a good way to protect the cables..!


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 4, 2012)

Some photos from the meetup on Dec 3rd
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_post.php?post_id=904234

Harness shots













Todays












Gimmie... Plleasssee?

























mmm foot...














Cat Butt....


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love all the pictures, but I think I like this one the best.


----------



## Samara (Mar 12, 2012)

Where did you get Loki and Lily?


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 12, 2012)

Just a local back yard breeder


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 12, 2012)

Sweet bunnies who appear to be plotting against you. lol. There are some honest back yard breeders out there who are sincere. Not worried about pedigree but they do worry about the health and well being of their bunnies. Looks like you hit a home run there. Your bunnies look very healthy and well adjusted.

K


----------



## Samara (Mar 16, 2012)

Watermelons wrote:


> Just a local back yard breeder



Man, they are both so striking and gorgeous! What a find:thankyou:


----------

